
Motorola One launches in the US on November 11th for $399 - kostaddin
https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/04/motorola-one-us-release/?guccounter=1
======
prolikewh0a
You can also purchase practically the same exact phone for $159. It's an
Android One phone as well. Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite.

Snapdragon 625 w/4000mAh battery and a higher resolution screen, dual SIM,
expandable SD to 256GB, smaller notch, same chin, full metal body except for
the parts where RF needs to escape. The Motorola also doesn't have Band 12 LTE
like the Xiaomi. The Motorola is _extremely_ overpriced at $400.

This is priced even higher than the Nokia 7.1 which is significantly higher
spec'd and comes from a reputable high quality manufacturer! What is Motorola
thinking?

------
based2
Looks like your cookies are disabled. Please enable and try again.

